# Buying first goat at goat show, good idea?



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello All!
As a first time poster a brief introduction is in order. My husband and I are closing on a beautiful 2 acre home in Mapleton Utah (an hour south of Salt Lake). While small for most these 2 acres represent the beginning of a dream come true for some city folk. And it all starts with a goat. I’ve been shopping goats as long as we were house hunting! The idea of a milk making caprine of my very own has me jumping for joy. Now it’s time to take the next step, goat acquisition. :leap: 

Timing is perfect. There are two large goat shows next week. One ADGA show (State Fair) and a second UDGA (Utah Dairy Goat Association) show. I plan on attending both shows. My question is this: What can I expect from these shows? Is it a good idea to purchase a first goat from a show? My goal is to find an experience breeder who will offer support over the next few months/years when I need it. I do not want to be a nuisance. Is there a down time at these shows? When is the best time to ask questions? Any particular questions I should be asking? 

I have not decided on a specific bred yet. I’m even open to cross breeds. Each breed is adorable and have their own benefits. At this point my focus is to find healthy, friendly animals. These will be lifelong family pets so I don’t want a “lemon” sneaking in. I’ll get attached to her and that’s that, lawn ornament. I’m looking to buy a doe in milk and one older doeling who can be bred this fall. Will these be good first goats? It seems logical that these shows are a great place to find a trustworthy breeder with goats for sale. 

Thank you for any advice.
Michelle


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I personally would prefer to find a breeder (and maybe even a goat) that you like at the fair and then arrange to visit the farm,taste the milk, and meet the parents before you buy...
Ask if they test for Cl CAE and possibly Johnnes disease. ask about history of disease both in the particular goat and in the parents. ALso know that if you are not planning on showing (if they will be more pets and a family milker) then you may want to also do research online for local goat dairies and go visit them...

hope some of that helps!
M.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey there. :wave: .I am still pretty new to goaties too..only 2-3 years now...I do have some advice. :hair: lessoned learned for me

Make sure you purchase from a good breeder and make sure they are from a clean herd. What is mean is CAE, CL, etc. free. When I sell any animal on my farm, I give a health cert and also the blood test results for CAE and Johnes...

Do you plan to show, milk or just a sweet pet. Milk tastes different from breed to breed. Maybe find some breeders in your area and try their milk. 

Do you want normal size or dwarf? this is just a personal preference. I have nigi's that are dwarf but my mom has Alpines and nubians. it is all personal perference.

Welcome to the wonderful world of goaties... if you have not built your barn yet...be sure to make it bigger than you thing...They are addictive....

Good luck and let us know how it is going...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 

Congrats on your new place and future goats. 

I do think you will meet a few good breeders at the shows. They may be busy but should have some time to talk to you. I agree to go to their farms after and taste the milk of any goat in mil you are buying. They all taste different. Clean herd tested for CAE, CL, Johne's is a BIG +.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're of to an excellent start as you will get to see lots of goats & their owners in one place.
While at shows I try to be friendly but most of the time Im in a zone & might come off as not real helpful. Take cue from your perspective seller, get their card & make an appt later on if you really like their goats.
Have fun, you'll learn a whole lot!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, what a warm welcome. Thank you all so much for your words of advice and encouragement. 

I’ll make sure to taste her milk. I know the herd was CL/CAE negative. But I’m not sure if she specifically was tested individually. I’ll ask about the Johnnes. To be honest I’ve never heard of this disease. Clearly I have more research to do. 

There are tons of Nigerians and Nigerian mixes for sale in my area. They are precious and I’m sure eventually I’ll end up with one as a pet if not a milker. I’ve heard they are tricky to milk because their teats are so small. So I was avoiding them as a first goat. Till I know what I’m doing and won’t hurt the little darling. 

Primary goals are milk and pets, no shows. My daughter might be interested in showing but she’s only 1 so we have awhile. 

Good tip to ask for card. It seems obvious now but for some reason it never occurred to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think I personally would prefer to find a breeder (and maybe even a goat) that you like at the fair and then arrange to visit the farm,taste the milk, and meet the parents before you buy...
> Ask if they test for Cl CAE and possibly Johnnes disease. ask about history of disease both in the particular goat and in the parents. ALso know that if you are not planning on showing (if they will be more pets and a family milker) then you may want to also do research online for local goat dairies and go visit them...
> 
> hope some of that helps!


 I agree....it is best to be able to ask question and be in a relaxed atmosphere.... not a rushed one...when selecting a Goat :thumb:


----------



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

A goat show is a great place to meet different breeders and see all the breeds of dairy goats out there. I'm excited for you just thinking about it! Some of the people will be to busy to talk, but wander around and you will find some who will talk your ear off. When I'm at a show I will ramble on until peoples eye's start to glaze over, :wink: And I do have to comment on the milkability (made up word?) of Nigerians. I have ND's and I'm madly in love with them. In my opinion they aren't hard to milk at all, unless you get a girl with tiny orifice openings. It is a different technique to milk them, you use your fingers instead of your whole hand. However it is super simple once you figure it out.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi there and welcome! In addition to the great advice already given -- some more things to consider before buying from anyone (ie, lessons learned the hard way - lol). 1. If the breeder states on their website that their babies are all tattooed before leaving for their new homes, make sure to check that if you see any of the animals for sale at the fair so you don't wind up having to do it yourself. Not that it's a bad thing to learn how to do -- but when you're first starting out, it's nice to have that done already. 2. if the babies are not right there where you can see them at the fair (if you're looking at a website, for example), make sure you ask if the baby has been held and is used to humans or you could end up with wild does running around and away from you. But if you intend to visit the breeder -- the best suggestion! -- then you'll see the animals you're interested live before buying. Good luck and be sure to post pics when you bring your new little ones home!


----------

